# Now that we have Ginobili...



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

...what's our next move? We have to sign a serviceable big man, that's fo sho. I say go after Stromile and if we can't get him, pick up Antonio or Blount (though we might not have enough money for Blount). 

Or...

We could actually give Skita some playing time. If we just gave this guy a chance and really got behind him, he'd be a fine player. If we go this route, we should sign a scrub for mop up duty and fouls at power forward and center and let Skita get 20-25 minutes a game.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

You need to start saving money for next season. I would be bringing in a low paid PF/C for mopup duty because a lot of money has already been spent.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

the spurs can still match the offer its not a done deal yet


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

doesnt it bother you that nba.com and espn.com havent reported this as a done deal yet? 

On ESPN it suggested that matching Ginobili was their number one priority. Either team paying him the numbers i have been reading is insane.

Stromile Swift :yes: 

Can we still outbid for Boozer?


Just and idea. Because i want to draft a big time player at shooting guard next year.

why not sign a like Boozer?
and then go out and get Jamal Crawford (not my first choice but cheaper) or deshawn stevenson (even cheaper) 

Or another option just bring back Jon Barry to play with Lenard.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Umm...Ginobili hasn't signed the offer sheet yet. The Nuggets only offered him a deal.

Any team can offer anyone a deal. He still has to sign it, and the Spurs have to not match.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sboydell</b>!
> the spurs can still match the offer its not a done deal yet


It's as good as done. If the deal is as much as these "sources" report, the Spurs won't match.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Umm...Ginobili hasn't signed the offer sheet yet. The Nuggets only offered him a deal.
> 
> Any team can offer anyone a deal. He still has to sign it, and the Spurs have to not match.


I know, but the Spurs won't match an offer as high as the one the Nuggets supposedly proposed.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> doesnt it bother you that nba.com and espn.com havent reported this as a done deal yet?
> 
> On ESPN it suggested that matching Ginobili was their number one priority. Either team paying him the numbers i have been reading is insane.
> ...


I don't know why Cleveland wouldn't resign Boozer. I'm sure they will. 

And I wouldn't mind seeing Crawford here, but he just doesn't play defense. That could be amended for but I see Ginobili as a better fit, though it would be nice to have someone with a little more scoring prowess at the two spot.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> ...what's our next move? We have to sign a serviceable big man, that's fo sho. I say go after Stromile and if we can't get him, pick up Antonio or Blount (though we might not have enough money for Blount).
> 
> Or...
> ...


Give skita some damn playing time already jesus christ , what more can you ask of the kid.

I seen him a few time on practice tapes, the kid has skill let him go out and develop it already.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Now that we have Ginobili...*



> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Give skita some damn playing time already jesus christ , what more can you ask of the kid.
> ...


Tell the Nuggets organization that. At this point, they've wasted a number five draft pick. Let him rise or fall this season, I say.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Oh, and I look like a moron now that the Spurs have resigned Ginobili.


----------



## Pistonfannotslappy (Jun 16, 2004)

*that's o.k.,*

you look like less of a moron than the morons who think Skita will be a decent player. Skita and Darko, two frauds.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Cheap shot at Darko for what? Sorry but 7 footers are hard to come by and are worth 3 to 5 years to mature when they are only 18.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Oh, and I look like a moron now that the Spurs have resigned Ginobili.



LOL. Just don't rush into it. Same thing goes to anyone who are big on the Carlos Boozer situation.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kamego</b>!
> Cheap shot at Darko for what? Sorry but 7 footers are hard to come by and are worth 3 to 5 years to mature when they are only 18.


17.

Darko is a fraud. LOL what horrible piston fan, probably never been to the palace etc etc.

Fool.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Oh, and I look like a moron now that the Spurs have resigned Ginobili.


yep, I think maybe Ginobili's agent started this denver rumor. I cant believe Kiki would offer it to him. And I know Manu wouldnt turn down that kind of money. Personally I think Kobe's lawyers want him in Denver turning over all those potiental jurors to Kobe fans.

But we can still work deals and sign guys. We have a young team. So dont worry. And like ive been saying ive watched enough games be on top of this.

I said trade Z a long time ago. And I got knocked. But now they all know I was right. I'm not worried guys. Really wished we got in on Boozer but thats ok. Kmart has not accepted the offer from Atlanta. And their other other guys out there. Lets get the most for our money.

Mo Peterson
Snicka thought Stephen Jackson could play the 2?
Deshawn Stevenson
Jamal Crawford? maybe
work something for Quentin? Still possible
Kobe signs? hey who knows

and we can still run in and take Stromile Swift out from under Memphis. Especially if they get too involved in the Shaq thing.


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

Hell we wouldnt be able to hit an outside shot, but Trenton Hasell wouldnt be a bad option right now.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Snicka</b>!
> Hell we wouldnt be able to hit an outside shot, but Trenton Hasell wouldnt be a bad option right now.


I agree. We're gonna have to do something eventually.


----------

